
How air conditioning created the modern Republican Party                  - dbreunig
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-klein/2010/01/how_air_conditioning_created_t.html
======
balding_n_tired
Cute, but really kind of dumb, unless you can trace the Civil Rights Acts, the
refusal of the Democratic national conventions to seat all-white delegations,
etc. to air conditioning. With obvious & rare exceptions such as the Bush
family's displacement from Connecticut (The Grapes of Cash?), the Republican
Party in the south is made up mostly of the descendants of the Democrats who
dominated southern politics all those years.

------
ryanelkins
I wonder how much AC has impacted larger national government as well. I mean,
have you been in DC in the summer? Not the kind of place I'd want to spend
large amounts of time in a big room with a bunch of old fat guys.

